# Throne of Lies Extract



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

An extract from the new Night Lords audio-book _Throne of Lies_, featuring a conversation between Talos and a captured Callidus Assassin. Talos is... bloody AWESOME!. His voice is deep and fearsome yet calm and commanding, this will be my first audio-book that I have ever bought and it sounds like im going to enjoy it as much as _Soul Hunter_, and it will be a nice new addition to my collection.. and it may just be able to tide me over until _Blood Reaver_.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/Throne-of-Lies.html

*'So be it... excruciate her.'* Damn excellent line.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The expulsion of fanboyistic glee comes as no surprise, but im intruiged as to who this Callidus Assassin, is specifically. A flashback, or reverie by one of the Night Lord`s of M`shen?

Upon listening to the extract, then I`m certainly impressed by the opening introduction; the choice of language is suitable for what it strives to achieve, and deserves ample credit for such. Again - alongside _Raven`s Flight _- , and I`m not particularly keen on the voice-acting. The distraught nature of the Callidus just... warred with her altruistic and cold emotions far to often, and I`m a little surprised that we have yet _another_ Callidus in as many ''works'', *especially* with the release of Nemesis soon? But overall its rather good 

Indeed I can`t wait until _Blood Reaver_: the typically rocky allegiance with the Red Corsairs I hope is depicted as solidly as that of the Black Legion, and with the expansive history of the Legion/Company already rivited to our brains in Soul Hunter, dare I say I`m hoping for _some_ substantial action....

Good find. I wouldn`t have on my own


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

All I can say is thank God that Talos has a suitable voice actor! Some of the preceeding Audio-Books have had voice actors which simply don't suit the characters at all (Rogal Dorn in _The Lightning Tower_ for example). But ramblings aside, I am looking forward to this one. Both _Throne of Lies_ and _The Core_ should sate us fans enough until May '11 when _Blood Reaver_ graces us with its presence.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to hear Cyrion and Uzas's voice actors. Cyrion's voice is described 'like thunder crashing against itself', so it'll be awesomely deep. And Uzas.. no idea what he sounds like but im sure it'll be sweet!.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I have avoided audio books atm, but something about this makes me want to pick it up!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Its pretty good, not too exciting and maybe not worth 20 bucks, but it made me sad at the end.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't like it. The voice is far too deep for my liking tbh, like someone has tried too hard to try and get it to be mega-awesome, and simply failed. That alone is a major put off, luckily im not a fan of audio books then


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

(I didn't think this warranted its own thread so i'll pick this one up!)

Right well now _Throne of Lies_ has been out for a fair while i'll throw out some thoughts and questions (suprised no review or thread has surfaced regarding it at all upto now).

Firstly why on earth was it called _Throne of Lies_? Obviously its referring to the Golden Throne/Emperor as a liar/betrayer/hypocrite etc. But what relevance does that directly have to the plot?




The Night Lords Legion has been searching for the hologram containing the vid-feed of M'shen's assassination of Night Haunter for centuries, fair enough thats understandable. But why would they want to destroy it (as mentioned towards the end)?


Just some thoughts I had rattling around and wanted to share.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

im about to put the CD on my iphone tonight. then ill have a listen and review it myself.
sounds like (from you guys) its a good audio book... as far as audio books go!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Are audio books classed more like a short story than a full on book?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have not gotten this yet, do not ask why. But as soon as I have some money its the first thing im ordering. So I can't comment on it, yet. Once ive listened to it ill be reviewing it, my first audio-book review.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Are audio books classed more like a short story than a full on book?


Yes, they would be short storys if converted to text and bound. Think tales of heresy... But a little smaller than them even.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Wasn't a big fan of the audio as I said before. I was like okay okay, the night lords are gonna pwn some nubes... okay okay... blue balls.


----------

